# DP/DR and flashing lights?



## silverhawk (May 17, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone entered DP/DR after looking at rapidly flashing strobe lights? My DP/DR started 5 years ago inside a haunted house at an amusement park. Inside there were a bunch of rapidly flashing strobe lights, and after I looked at one, I felt unreal permenently. My DP/DR is there 24/7, so it's not episodic. I was afraid my DP/DR was caused by a complex partial seizure (temporal lobe epilepsy), since flashing lights are known to cause seizures, and complex partial seizures can cause DP/DR. I met a neurologist a week ago and he said temporal lobe epilepsy is very unlikely since DP/DR would have ended a few minutes or hours after the time of the seizure. I had an MRI and EEG a week ago, which both came out as normal.

Yesterday I searched online if anyone's DP/DR was triggered after looking at rapidly flashing lights, and I found 4 people in total.

If flashing lights triggered DP/DR, wouldn't it be neurological, not psychological?


----------



## RiseAboveThought (Aug 6, 2014)

I required Depersonalization/Derealization through marijuana but, I did have a test for epilepsy a few years ago where they put numerous wires to my head and also this flashing light in front of me where I had to look into. It turned out I didn't have epilepsy but, still to this day I see the flashing lights on my eyelids when I close them while going to sleep at night and when this occurs it feels like I am going dizzy of some sort but it only lasts a couple seconds and I don't think that this could of caused my Depersonalization/Derealization, but it could be a small part to it or even could of caused it but I highly doubt and if so it wouldn't really matter.


----------



## Walker (Aug 4, 2014)

I have the same problem, when I go to a party mostly I have this moment when I am too tired and see all this flashing lights so I get the feeling this is all a dream.

After a while (and slapping myself in the face) it disapears but it's so scary that I just don't go to party's anymore.


----------

